# laser vs inkjet sublimation



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hello
Anyone doing both inkjet and laser sub ?
Is so is one better than the other for quality ? any issues in printing to any surface ?
In the long run which is cheaper for Ink/toner and paper ?
One easier than the other to work with. ?

THanks
Mark


----------



## nappy (Apr 10, 2007)

you can almost be sure that sublimation will cost more. Figure even for the least expensive Epson for sublimation will cost at least $300 for just the ink...add the paper and your costs go up. I dont know about laser dyesub but I would bet it will be cheaper per image pressed that dye sub. Dye sub give a great image but you have to have a polyester surface..or polymer coated surface. Just do the math on the cost to get started and the ongoing cost. Your wallet will guide you


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hello,
We have the epson c88+ and a Oki c5500n.
We have to purchase either the sub toner or inks.
I am interested in for those that have done or doing both inkjet and laser what they find to be a better quality product (if infact one is better quality then the other ), easier to work with and less expensive way to go. I know with the laser with need sub toner. Not cheap upfront cost. With the inkjet you have to go with sawgrass sub inks and being the only game in town I can see those prices going up and up. Texas graphics has sub inks but they never answered my emails about the lawsuit and what would happen if I purchased their inks/system and they lost what would be my recourse or if we could go to sawgrass inks with their system. 

Thanks
Mark


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

I started with a inkjet and now only do sublimation. Yes it costs more but the people like it better and it stands up longer. It doen't wash a way like inkjet do'es. And we now do about 200 coffee mugs a week putting photos on them.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Selzer,
What inkjet sublimation system are you using ? 

Thanks 
Mark


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

I now have two printers and happy with both epson 3000 and epson 4800.


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

We are currently printing inkjet dye sub...we tried laser dye sub, but discontinued it.

Our costs were much higher running the laser and we were limited to legal size with the machine we tried. The lasers are certainly much faster, but it was hurting our bottom line. 

Quality wise, both are comparable on soft goods. For hard goods, we preferred the inkjet. Another drawback for us was on ceramics you have to use a citrus cleaner to remove the toner residue. It cleans right up, but it is just an extra step.

Colorstar has toners for a newer KM machine that is supposed to be very good, but I have not personally seen anything from it. Laser is a larger initial investment. You will not have the clogging issues commonly related to inkjet, but you will encounter other issues (drums, fusers, etc.) as with any laser printer.


----------



## scottie (Nov 20, 2006)

I use a okidata 3200 with ati's dye sub toner i like it because of not having blocked print head. Pluse it does print alot faster.


----------

